# My First Big Bull!



## indyrxl (Aug 22, 2008)

I am working on getting pics up. I drew a book cliffs archery elk tag. I filled it Sunday Night!!!!!! Rough score is well......354 :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice..............hopefully this drought that we have been going through is ending.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats and can't wait to see the pic


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh sure! That's it, pull an *NHS* maneuver on us and keep us in suspense for a few hours! Hell, why not make it a few days and really drive us all crazy!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Roadless or the other side? Can't wait to see th pic!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

AHHH! come on! I can resize them if needed!!

[email protected]


----------



## indyrxl (Aug 22, 2008)

So I shot a bull bigger than my expectations. I was hoping to at least get like a 320-330bull. That was about average for the unit and what we had seen the most of during all the weekends hunting and the scouting trips we had made.
So Sunday started off with bulls bugling in the first canyon and we spotted a small rag horn in the bottom of the canyon. He soon began "barking" some hunters were camped in the canyon, and we figured the rag horn kind of knew where they were. We quickly move down canyon towards the bugling bull. We got set up and nothing. And then up above us on the ridge were two bulls starting to bugle. We tried calling them in but nothing would bring them down. It started to get windy like it was going to rain and the bulls left the ridge to go find cover. So we went after them to try and at least see them.
We got back up on the ridge and heard them bugling and going down to a creek with rolling hills. We followed part way and before we knew it there were 6 different bulls bugling. So we got down in there started calling and within minutes we had a small 6 point cruising into us. He came flying by and I took a shot and went right over his back. 20 min after the shot we had re set up and had a smaller 6 point come in and I shot right behind him and he was on a slight run stupid in love looking for the cow the thought were behind me.
Now it was getting later in the day we took a break for an hour ate lunch and took a snooze under a tree only to be awaked by another bugle! He was over the next roller. We got over that and nothing no bugle no cows nothing. Then a bugle he was over the next roller. We got up on top found some trees that had fairly fresh scrapes on it and we got excited! We looked off the edge of the roller from a good vantage point and there he was just getting out of a wallow with five cows and a calf. We all looked at each other and said holy &^%* that's a big bull! Game on!! 
From our scouting trips and from the beginning of the hunt we had patterned bulls through this same area and knew typical lane of travel. We dropped off the roller hauled through the sage brush and up the other side to where we figured they would feed into. We got up top and waited 10 min no bulls no cows and it was quite, we didn't dare cow call we didn't want to spoke or pressure the bull he already had lady friend so why would he want to leave what he had. So we waited&#8230;he bugle he was a few hundred yards across from us in the heavy pines. We waited&#8230;.he bugled. He was still in the same spot and now more bulls started to scream and moving his way. 
We decided if I was going to get a shot on this bull I would have to stalk in on him. We agreed if I shot, jumped or hit him I would cow call and they would follow me and call as well to try and stop him. I started creeping 20yds at a time and I would stop and glass across the hill to make sure I was clear to move. I did this for about 200 yds. Finally I made it to a trail and had sage brush to one side and dead fall and pines on the other side of me. I only had one quite place I could be&#8230;in the middle of the trail. I crepted a few more yards and me send out a bugle that made you shake! He felt like he was right next to me. When he came out of his bugle he lifted his head I saw the sword and his 5 & 6 point. It was him!!! 40 yards and closing coming around the trail and I was sitting in the middle of it. He closed to 30yards and turned and went into the pines which gave me enough time to draw my bow he stepped out a 20 yards cornering to me and THWAK!!!!!! Right through the lung to the liver through the guts and out the other side I hit him hard!!! I grabbed anther arrow and knocked it and grabbed by cow call he walk 30 steps if that around a pine tree I called and he stopped and the guys heard me call so they called the bull painfully spun and looked at them. He was 30-35 yards away. I drew and shot again and drilled him he dropped nearly where he stood. The guys cow called again and he lifted his head from where he laid and I shot him again and he put his head down and groaned I put a 4 in just to finish him off and I didn't want him to get away. He was done I started tooting my cow call like a trumped and told the guys to "get over here we don't have to track him he is down!!!!"
The celebration began a few man hugs later and some high fives and knuckles and we went over to him and he was big!!! Then the real work began I put him down at 6:15pm and we made it back to camp at 1AM.
I rough scored him at the taxidermist and he told me 354
This was one of the best hunts I have ever been on and I can't wait to do it again!![attachment=3:ja0o8gz5]1.JPG[/attachment:ja0o8gz5][attachment=0:ja0o8gz5]4.JPG[/attachment:ja0o8gz5][attachment=1:ja0o8gz5]3.JPG[/attachment:ja0o8gz5][attachment=2:ja0o8gz5]2.JPG[/attachment:ja0o8gz5][attachment=0:ja0o8gz5]4.JPG[/attachment:ja0o8gz5]


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

NICE STORY!!! way to get in close! awesome!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice job indyrxl.....nice!

You're homework and patience paid off well....congrats to you!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great story and a real dandy of a bull, good job!! :O||:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

What a great bull!! congrats


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the story. That's a really nice bull.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That bull is a DAN-D! Nice job!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats! Those swords are sweet, 18"?


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet looking bull !!! Definitely needs to be seen from the side. After the first couple pics, I thought I was going to have to be the score police on this one 

After seeing the quartering away pic, I think he looks better than the score.

Congrats,
Pete


----------



## indyrxl (Aug 22, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Very nice! Congrats! Those swords are sweet, 18"?


 20"


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Dude that is awesome!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice congrats


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice job Cole!!! Thanks for coming in and sharing the story with me yesterday, that is FREAKIN AWESOME!


----------



## indyrxl (Aug 22, 2008)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Nice job Cole!!! Thanks for coming in and sharing the story with me yesterday, that is FREAKIN AWESOME!


No problem, thanks for selling me all my archery accessories for this awsome hunt!


----------

